# Screen protector question



## TexinAfrica (May 19, 2013)

The question is about the use screen protectors on DSLR's. I'm aware this issue has been discussed but I'll kindly ask for a few updated comments. I reviewed a variety of threads on this issue last year when I ordered my 5D III and I recall there were a variety of views. 

Do you heavy, serious DSLR users use an after market screen protector of any type? Film, glass or other type? 

I had one of the Giottos Schott glass covers but was not durable. It cracked when there was no evident stress on the screen. Or not much. The $40 cost of another one is not an issue but I wonder if this type gadget is marketed mostly to use newbies who don't know any better. I'll appreciate you comments...........


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 19, 2013)

Don't use one. On recent/current bodies, the rear LCD glass is a user-replaceable part that can be ordered from Canon (and IIRC, costs less than you paid for the Giottos one. 

I did order a Zagg shield for my 7D, but the piece for the top LCD didn't fit (0.5mm too wide), so I sent it back for a refund.


----------



## Zen (May 19, 2013)

TexinAfrica said:


> The question is about the use screen protectors on DSLR's. I'm aware this issue has been discussed but I'll kindly ask for a few updated comments. I reviewed a variety of threads on this issue last year when I ordered my 5D III and I recall there were a variety of views.
> 
> Do you heavy, serious DSLR users use an after market screen protector of any type? Film, glass or other type?
> 
> ...


----------



## shotmarker (May 22, 2013)

I use a screen protector on my 5d MKIII and it works great for me. It was much less expensive than a possible replacement of the glass. I think it was around $10 from xoskins. It also covers the top LCD screen. I am not worried if I need to replace it because they cover it for the life of my camera.


----------



## bycostello (May 22, 2013)

i've used the film things like for iphones


----------



## brad-man (May 22, 2013)

I don't really think they're necessary, but I have a Giottos on mine so I don't feel so reckless as I wipe the screen off with my shirt. 28 bucks for a little piece of mind ain't bad...


----------



## jdramirez (May 22, 2013)

I didn't use one on my XS or my 60D. I, unlike many, like the articulating screen, so I will flip the lcd in towards the body and it hasn't ever been scratched... either camera after a total of 4 years. And if you drop the camera with a heavy lens, I doubt a little film will prevent it from breaking.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 22, 2013)

shotmarker said:


> I use a screen protector on my 5d MKIII and it works great for me. It was much less expensive than a possible replacement of the glass. I think it was around $10 from xoskins. It also covers the top LCD screen. I am not worried if I need to replace it because they cover it for the life of my camera.



+1 on XOskin: http://xoskins.com/canon-5d-mark-iii-screen-protector


----------



## pwp (May 22, 2013)

The glass used by Canon for the screen is so astonishingly tough, the only people who would say you need protection are the manufacturers of the protection. 

I shoot every day with two-three bodies and have done so with digital for all of this century. I smashed a screen on a 1Ds when it flopped back on a tripod that wasn't locked. Canon CPS fixed it for free in 10 minutes. I very slightly damaged a screen on a D30 (not to be confused with the 2006 30D) after it bashed continuously against a belt buckle while attempting to ride a horse. I'm not especially careful with my gear, and other than those two careless mishaps every screen I've had has been pristine at the end of 2-3 years of hard labour when the bodies are upgraded. 

Save your protection for other fun pursuits.

-PW


----------



## Zv (May 22, 2013)

I use or used (can't remember if I have taken it off!) a Kenko screen protector. Though its mainly to make cleaning a lot easier and prevent scratches. I wonder are DSLR screens scratch resistant? My iPhone screen seems pretty tough and doesn't need protection so I wonder if my camera does?


----------



## akraj (May 22, 2013)

I use the http://www.amazon.com/GGS-Screen-Protector-glass-CANON/dp/B008DCK0I4 on my 5D miii and love it.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 22, 2013)

pwp said:


> The glass used by Canon for the screen is so astonishingly tough, the only people who would say you need protection are the manufacturers of the protection.
> 
> -PW



Remember this post? 
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=14604.msg264771#msg264771


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 22, 2013)

I decided to buy one of the glass protectors for my 5D MK III due to the integrated lcd / cover.

The new one is made of glass, fits fine, and doesn't seem to cause a issue with light.

HOWEVER - It shows oil, moisture, and finger marks something horrible. The oils bead up on it and that does bother me. I've cleaned it with eyeglass cleaner, and that helped, but it is not as good as going without.

For now, I'll keep cleaning it to see if it looses whatever coating is causing the issue. Its like my car after a wax job, the moisture beads up on it.


----------



## can0nfan2379 (May 22, 2013)

akraj said:


> I use the http://www.amazon.com/GGS-Screen-Protector-glass-CANON/dp/B008DCK0I4 on my 5D miii and love it.



+1 Not because I think the screen needs protecting from impacts but simply because smudges from sweat seem to clean off the GGS much easier than the native Canon screen


----------



## sanj (May 22, 2013)

pwp said:


> The glass used by Canon for the screen is so astonishingly tough, the only people who would say you need protection are the manufacturers of the protection.
> 
> I shoot every day with two-three bodies and have done so with digital for all of this century. I smashed a screen on a 1Ds when it flopped back on a tripod that wasn't locked. Canon CPS fixed it for free in 10 minutes. I very slightly damaged a screen on a D30 (not to be confused with the 2006 30D) after it bashed continuously against a belt buckle while attempting to ride a horse. I'm not especially careful with my gear, and other than those two careless mishaps every screen I've had has been pristine at the end of 2-3 years of hard labour when the bodies are upgraded.
> 
> ...



Lol


----------



## wickidwombat (May 22, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > The glass used by Canon for the screen is so astonishingly tough, the only people who would say you need protection are the manufacturers of the protection.
> ...



so is that correct the LCD screen cover cannot be replaced seperately?


----------



## AudioGlenn (May 22, 2013)

my giotto glass screen protector just cracked. not sure that anything hit it. i just looked at it one day and it was broken. I don't think i'll be buying another one if its just as easy to replace the screen. I live 1.5 miles from the Irvine Canon service center so...


----------



## Dwight (May 22, 2013)

Don't use any on my current bodies (1DX, 5D3, T2i). Used them on my previous ones (5D2, 40D, T1i). I think the current bodies are more impervious to oils and fingerprints. In case of a drop, I don't think these will hold up any better than the naked screen.


----------



## RGF (May 23, 2013)

When my cameras are cleaned by canon they replace they protective skin on the LCD screen. Though I get small scratches and Face oil on the screen, when I get them back from canon the LCD looks new


----------



## pwp (May 24, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > The glass used by Canon for the screen is so astonishingly tough, the only people who would say you need protection are the manufacturers of the protection.
> ...


Hah! I missed that thread. It seems I have just been incredibly lucky. Forget everything I said on the subject. Buy protection...

-PW


----------



## pwp (May 24, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> so is that correct the LCD screen cover cannot be replaced seperately?


It was replaceable separately when I shot with the 1Ds, overpriced clunker that it was...
10 minutes over the counter at CPS and no charge. Obviously if the damage goes deeper than just the LCD screen cover, then it's a different story.

-PW


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 24, 2013)

RGF said:


> When my cameras are cleaned by canon they replace they protective skin on the LCD screen. Though I get small scratches and Face oil on the screen, when I get them back from canon the LCD looks new


Not the 5D MK III. Up until it came along, the LCD cover was easily replaced, I replaced a few. With the 5D MK III and likely all later models, the protective cover is bonded to the actual LCD, so the whole assembly must be replaced, which runs $300 or much more depending on who's fixing it.

If you are willing to dismantle your camera, you can but the new sandwich for less.


----------



## Dick (May 24, 2013)

I don't use protection. More fun without....

--> No scrathes on my 5D3 screens.


----------



## sanj (May 24, 2013)

Dick said:


> I don't use protection. More fun without....
> 
> --> No scrathes on my 5D3 screens.



Ok Dick.


----------



## ishdakuteb (May 24, 2013)

well... i guess that i can say that i am cheaper than anyone else in this threat. i bought xtreme guard film to cut it myself since i have seen that my friend bought one from germany and it was not cheap, but only good for large screen... the small one popped out right after he put it on. mine stays on, nice and fit pretty well but have to say that i do not like it as the one that i bought it for my 7d (pre-cut from ebay).


----------



## RadioPath (May 24, 2013)

Hi,
does anyone know how it is in the 6D? Replaceable or not?
Thanks
RadioPath


----------



## sandymandy (May 24, 2013)

Im using ggs glass http://www.ggs020.com/en/products/sp2.html


----------

